

SubList: Email subscriptions for blogs - jmduke
https://sublist.io/

======
raving-richard
So, this is like any of the WordPress email subscription plugins out there?
[1] No wait, I'm wrong. You have to pay for this. And moreover, it quickly
gets you to pay if you are successful at getting people to sign up ($10 a
month for just 51 subscribers?!).

You might not be locked into the service ("Export emails anytime"), but still.

Conclusion, you don't need this service, unless you are a hipster too cool to
run software on a server and so need to outsource any interaction with your
readers. (Disques users anyone?[2]) Even then, this is an expensive service,
the money could be better spent upgrading your shitty hosting service to
actually allow you to run software on your (virtual) server...

[1]
[https://duckduckgo.com/html/?q=wordpress+email+subscription+...](https://duckduckgo.com/html/?q=wordpress+email+subscription+plugin)

[2] Face the facts. Disques is a shit service for users and commentators. If
you use it, you are doing everyone (and I mean everyone, except the Disques
company and similar who make money off your anti-social actions) a disservice.
Not only are you risking your the comments on your website (Disques might go
bankrupt tomorrow), you are training people to be OK with using a centralized
service. Moreover, you are contributing to the tracking of people across the
web, and helping advertisers push their shit. The fact that you are cutting
off people who don't, for whatever reason, have JavaScript enabled doesn't
help your case. Please stop.

Edit: footnote 2 added. Edit 2: fixed spacing.

~~~
aytekin
Unless your blog has some good traffic, it will probably take long time to
reach 50 subscribers. It makes sense to spend your time writing more/better
blog posts instead of engineering your blog.

Also, not all blogs are wordpress. I have two blogs. One of them is on medium
and the other is custom written by me. I could use this app on the custom
written one.

------
Mizza
The little scroller example thingy is weird. I tried to click on the green
button more than the blue button.

